# Certified Medical Coder w/ over 3 years of experience



## gardnerp20 (Jan 9, 2009)

I am seeking a Medical Coding position in the South Carolina or Georgia area or a remote position.

I am a member of AAPC, and I recently received my certification for Medical Coding.  I have over 3 years of professional experience as a medical coder.  I am proficient in Medical Coding, administrative duties and support, the internet, WordPerfect, Microsoft Office Word, Excel, Access, Power Point, and Outlook.  I have knowledge of how to navigate through an Electronic Health Record.  I am a quick learner.  I can type 50 words per minute.

I have strong knowledge of medical terminology and coding guidelines and principles.  I possess outstanding verbal and written communication skills.  I am detail oriented, dedicated, hardworking, determined, motivated, and a self-starter.  I have a strong ability to handle multiple tasks and be a team player.

For further evidence of my qualifications, please e-mail me at gardnerp20@yahoo.com.

Thank you for your consideration.  I look forward to hearing from you.

Persephine, CPC


----------

